
Why Go Was the Right Choice for CockroachDB (2015) - tshannon
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/why-go-was-the-right-choice-for-cockroachdb/
======
ansible
I would be interesting to do a comparison of bugs found / fixed in CDB vs TiKV
[1] (written in Rust) to see how much of an impact thread & memory safety
have.

[1] [https://github.com/tikv/tikv](https://github.com/tikv/tikv)

~~~
tracker1
Thanks.. now I have another rabbit hole to dig into... ;-)

------
gfs
FYI, this was written in 2015. Can we update the title?

------
rkwasny
Coming up next - why Go was a wrong choice and Rust is the right one

------
elvinyung
Needs a (2015).

